# german crisis :p



## maYa_maGi (Dec 18, 2009)

hey guys
I need a favour
this only concerns the German speaking people
I have written two leserbriefen but I need someone to check them for any mistakes!

if anyone can help me with this-that's great
if not-thanks anyways


----------



## buffoon (Jul 16, 2008)

maYa_maGi said:


> hey guys
> I need a favour
> this only concerns the German speaking people
> I have written two leserbriefen but I need someone to check them for any mistakes!
> ...


OK, fire away.


----------



## bp936 (Oct 13, 2003)

where is the letter, can help too


----------



## maYa_maGi (Dec 18, 2009)

Sehr geehrte Damen und Heren
Sie haben in ihren Ausgabe vom 26.2.2008 über Schohnheitsbehandulgen schreiben und wird das richtig oder nicht.Meine meinung nach diese Operationen ist dass die Leuten heute viele Geld für das *ausgeben *haben.Aber da wir in einem freier Welt wohnen, machen wir mit euren Aussehen was wir wollen.
Als so ist sehr wichtig dass jeder eine gute Lebensqualität hat .Jetzt konnen sie auch mit nicht allzu viel Geld und ohne Narkose seine Aussehen wünschenswert haben.Diese Operationen kann viel helfen, man zu verstecken Narben und Verbesserung der Völker Mängel.Es kann aus man zufriedener machen und viel selbsbewusster haben.
Aber ich muss das noticieren was Frau Muller sagt: Wichtig ist, kritisch zu bleiben und die Grenzen zu sehen.Ich nehme an dass die Leuten ihre Möglichkeiten kennen soll aber sie mussen die nicht einführen.Ich bin besorgt, dass die Menschen in die Zukunft ihre Individualität verlieren wird und die Ähnlichkeit mit den Eltern wird nicht mehr wiederzuerkennen sein.Mit großen Brüsten und Silikon Lippen gehen die Leute eher wie Puppen aussehen und sind nicht natürlich.
Aber ich nicht beurteilen, denn wenn ich eines Tages einen Operation haben möchte, ich will es tun.Weil jeder ein Recht auf seine Wahl hat.
Mit freundlichen Grüssen

it's the grammar that concerns me


----------



## maYa_maGi (Dec 18, 2009)

I don't have the second one right now but it would be great if you check this one! thanks


----------



## buffoon (Jul 16, 2008)

maYa_maGi said:


> Sehr geehrte Damen und Heren
> Sie haben in ihren Ausgabe vom 26.2.2008 über Schohnheitsbehandulgen schreiben und wird das richtig oder nicht.Meine meinung nach diese Operationen ist dass die Leuten heute viele Geld für das *ausgeben *haben.Aber da wir in einem freier Welt wohnen, machen wir mit euren Aussehen was wir wollen.
> Als so ist sehr wichtig dass jeder eine gute Lebensqualität hat .Jetzt konnen sie auch mit nicht allzu viel Geld und ohne Narkose seine Aussehen wünschenswert haben.Diese Operationen kann viel helfen, man zu verstecken Narben und Verbesserung der Völker Mängel.Es kann aus man zufriedener machen und viel selbsbewusster haben.
> Aber ich muss das noticieren was Frau Muller sagt: Wichtig ist, kritisch zu bleiben und die Grenzen zu sehen.Ich nehme an dass die Leuten ihre Möglichkeiten kennen soll aber sie mussen die nicht einführen.Ich bin besorgt, dass die Menschen in die Zukunft ihre Individualität verlieren wird und die Ähnlichkeit mit den Eltern wird nicht mehr wiederzuerkennen sein.Mit großen Brüsten und Silikon Lippen gehen die Leute eher wie Puppen aussehen und sind nicht natürlich.
> ...


 Corrections in dark red and underlined, suggestions in blue and explanations in red).

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren
Sie haben in ihrer Ausgabe (Ausgabe is female so the possessive adjective should be as well)vom 26.2.2008 über Schönheitsbehandlungen geschrieben und ob diese gerechtfertig sind oder nicht (whether they are justified or not). Meiner Meinung nach geben die Leute heute viel Geld für diese Operationen aus. (not sure whether youre wanting to say that people spend a lot of money on operations or that its the people with a lot of money that are spending) Aber da wir in einer freien Welt (Welt=female) leben (to live, wohnen is inhabiting in the sense of physically dwelling like in a town or house), machen wir mit unserem Aussehen was wir wollen.
Also ist es sehr wichtig dass jeder eine gute Lebensqualität hat .Jetzt kann man auch mit nicht allzu viel Geld und ohne Narkose sein Aussehen wünschenswert gestalten (form). Diese Operationen können (3rd person plural) viel helfen, um Narben und empfundene Mängel zu beseitigen (remove rather than hide).Es kann jemanden zufriedener und viel selbsbewusster machen .
Aber ich muss das beachten was Frau Muller sagt: Wichtig ist, kritisch zu bleiben und die Grenzen zu sehen.Ich nehme an dass die Leuten ihre Möglichkeiten kennen (removed soll)aber sie mussen die nicht einführen. Ich bin besorgt, dass die Menschen in der (Dative)Zukunft ihre Individualität verlieren werden (3rd person plural) und die Ähnlichkeit mit den Eltern wird nicht mehr wiederzuerkennen sein. Mit großen Brüsten und Silikon Lippen werden die Leute eher wie Puppen aussehen und sind nicht natürlich.
Aber ich will nicht urteilen (beurteilen is assessing, I presume you to mean urteilen = judge), denn wenn ich eines Tages eine Operation haben möchte, werde ich es tun. (Ich werde=I will, Ich will=I want. Confusing, eh? ) Weil jeder ein Recht auf seine Wahl hat.
Mit freundlichen Grüssen

So for easy copy and paste the text would be this:

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren
Sie haben in ihrer Ausgabe vom 26.2.2008 über Schönheitsbehandlungen geschrieben und ob diese gerechtfertig sind oder nicht. Meiner Meinung nach geben die Leute heute viel Geld für diese Operationen aus. Aber da wir in einer freien Welt leben, machen wir mit unserem Aussehen was wir wollen.
Also ist es sehr wichtig dass jeder eine gute Lebensqualität hat .Jetzt kann man auch mit nicht allzu viel Geld und ohne Narkose sein Aussehen wünschenswert gestalten. Diese Operationen können viel helfen, um Narben und empfundene Mängel zu beseitigen. Es kann jemanden zufriedener und viel selbsbewusster machen .
Aber ich muss das beachten was Frau Muller sagt: Wichtig ist, kritisch zu bleiben und die Grenzen zu sehen.Ich nehme an dass die Leuten ihre Möglichkeiten kennen aber sie mussen die nicht einführen. Ich bin besorgt, dass die Menschen in der Zukunft ihre Individualität verlieren werden und die Ähnlichkeit mit den Eltern wird nicht mehr wiederzuerkennen sein. Mit großen Brüsten und Silikon Lippen werden die Leute eher wie Puppen aussehen und sind nicht natürlich.
Aber ich will nicht urteilen, denn wenn ich eines Tages eine Operation haben möchte, werde ich es tun.

Mit freundlichen Grüssen


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

gesundheit.


----------



## buffoon (Jul 16, 2008)

valis said:


> gesundheit.


Vielen Dank:up:

s


----------



## maYa_maGi (Dec 18, 2009)

thank you, thank you, thank you
I owe you!


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

now that you know these two, you have NO idea how much you owe........


----------



## bp936 (Oct 13, 2003)

buffon hat alles perfekt verändert. Seine Erklärungen sind auch sehr gut grammatischer Weise.
Natürlich muß valis seine Nase reinstecken.

All the best


----------



## buffoon (Jul 16, 2008)

bp936 said:


> buffon hat alles perfekt verändert. Seine Erklärungen sind auch sehr gut grammatischer Weise.
> Natürlich muß valis seine Nase reinstecken.
> 
> All the best


Valis ist Moderator und muss unsere Post auf Schimpfwörter überprüfen. Der Witz ist, dass er gar kein Deutsch kann und wir könnten uns jede Menge schmutzige "Mails" senden.

Fröhliche Weihnachten und ein Glückliches Neues Jahr.


----------



## Knotbored (Jun 5, 2004)

Now if someone would just interpret my HP printer manual into "real" English---


----------



## buffoon (Jul 16, 2008)

Knotbored said:


> Now if someone would just interpret my HP printer manual into "real" English---


They don't even remotely start making sense until they've been translated into Japanese, then Korean, then French, then German and then back into English.


----------



## bp936 (Oct 13, 2003)

> Der Witz ist, dass er gar kein Deutsch kann


 

Frohe Feiertage aus Kanada.
Ich vermisse Spanien, wäre ich lieber dahin ausgewandert, hier ist es zu kalt.


----------



## maYa_maGi (Dec 18, 2009)

valis said:


> now that you know these two, you have NO idea how much you owe........


a beer???


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

that's a start. When have you known a gernman to stop with one beer? Remember oktoberfest?


----------



## buffoon (Jul 16, 2008)

maYa_maGi said:


> a beer???


depends on where you live and what sort of beer your home 
country has to offer.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

buffoon said:


> depends on where you live and what sort of beer your home
> country has to offer.


pfft.......when did you become picky?


----------



## buffoon (Jul 16, 2008)

valis said:


> pfft.......when did you become picky?


...ever since I first tried German beer


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

bah......you guys produce Sheaf Stout, and you have to _chew_ that damn stuff to get it down.......as far as _keeping_ it down, fuhgeddaboutit........


----------



## bp936 (Oct 13, 2003)

buffoon, why not take this (would be my choice)









for valis = Sangria









and for the New Year celebration, try:


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

There's only two Champagnes on my "to do" list:



















If you drink:










...you know nothing about Champagne and only buy what the market promotes.


----------



## buffoon (Jul 16, 2008)

as far as champagne from outside of France goes (which can't be champagne since it's from outside of France)









as for Cognac from outside of France (which it can't be since it's...........)








this:









and this:









is strictly for the:








or:









sorry bp


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

I think some fine Courvoisier is the best:


----------



## Knotbored (Jun 5, 2004)

ain't them made from grapes maybe?


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

Knotbored said:


> ain't them made from grapes maybe?


ladies men?

You into the hooch again, there, chief?


----------



## bp936 (Oct 13, 2003)

Hello to the our Ph.D. (PHD -poop handling degree) hope your "to-do list" goes well.

Hi Spain, 


> outside of France..(which it can't be since it's...........)


yes, I know. But the world pretends it can make the same. 
The one thing I don't know, what Sangria really is, just that it was delicious on the Costa Brava, I wish I had that recipe. :up:
and
that toilet at least doesn't need the instructions to be translated. 



> sorry bp


  it's ok, who knows what I might say some day.

Drabdr, that's a good 70's pose :up:

NOW,, I only offered suggestions, because I think a cheap beer wouldn't be enough for the work buffoon did for maYa_maGi.

_by the way, sorry for the thread hijack maYa_maGi._ 

.


----------



## buffoon (Jul 16, 2008)

bp936 said:


> The one thing I *don't know*, what Sangria really is, just that it was delicious on the Costa Brava, I wish I had that recipe. :up:


 As a matter of fact not even the people that have it on offer really know anymore. Comes in containers from the factory. That means I don't wanna know and I reckon neither do you.

But in the original (traditional) it involves chucking a load of fruits into a big bucket firstly. Then one CAN add red wine and one MUST add Brandy and various other high vol% ethanol. Following which one had the Apollo 13 experience, i.e. getting home with great difficulty (Hooshtunn, *hick* we hef a problem *hick*) .

But it made my ex beautiful even if she never touched the stuff


----------



## bp936 (Oct 13, 2003)

> Apollo 13 experience





> (Hooshtunn, *hick* we hef a problem *hick*)


 

yeap, something like that, I remember the group we were with, one guy mocked a policeman and he ended up in jail. Next day he didn't remember anything and wondered why he was overnight in jail. To us, it was funny. 
It was many years ago and it was made - mixed locally at the bar/dancehall. 
I had more trouble with the free champagne we were served at a show the *hick* problem and my husband thought I was beautiful too, (now I am just a nag) but he was thankful I dragged him to the hotel home. Oh the good old days. 
I have to find some Sangria here in Canada, maybe I could re-live some of my youth. 

// Ein frohes Neues Jahr und alles Gute //


----------



## buffoon (Jul 16, 2008)

bp936 said:


> I have to find some Sangria here in Canada, maybe I could re-live some of my youth.


Maybe this'll help: 
http://video.about.com/wine/sangria.htm



> // Ein frohes Neues Jahr und alles Gute //


Danke gleichfalls, Euch auch. Und einen guten Rutsch although maybe in Ontario that shouldn't be taken too literally.


----------

